# LG IPS225 Monitor Unboxing and Hands on Review



## ajaybc (Apr 8, 2012)

My first review. Here it goes.

I found it high time that I upgrade my 5 year old Viewsonic 1912wb (which was totally awesome for it’s time).
I accidentally stumbled across the 22″ LG IPS225 while browsing for a cheap but feature rich alternative. For around Rs.9000-9500 it is the cheapest IPS (In Plane Switching) monitor available.
The only LG product I have owned till now was our sh1tty refridgerator, so I was really skeptical about buying it.
But I now think it is one of the best buying decision I have made this year.

*img846.imageshack.us/img846/9086/92286663.jpg

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/7692/48508583.jpg

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/2893/12003502.jpg

The package contains a VGA cable, power cable, mounting base and a 2 page product manual. No DVI or HDMI cable was included.

*img192.imageshack.us/img192/8760/99598625.jpg

In addition to a VGA port, a DVI port and an HDMI port the LG IPS225 sports a 3.5″ audio out jack which is a blessing for me when I use my XBOX360 as I can easily connect a headphone as my speakers doesn’t have an HDMI or optical port.

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/3673/73757654.jpg

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/8955/77646568.jpg

The build quality is really good overall. LG has chosen squarer edges against the rounded ones that most monitors these days possess. The base stand although large and beautiful, has a bit of a sloppy build. Due to this the monitor feels a bit too wobbly. Also there is no height adjustment. There is no horizontal tilting and the vertical tilting is limited to just about 30 degrees.

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/9836/53454652.jpg

Dirt 3 looks absolutely stunning.

The colours are vibrant and vivid, and really pop out. This is the best looking display I have seen. The texts are sharp and crisp. Contrast is awesome.After 15 mins of playing Dirt 3, I was already convinced that I was right choosing this display.

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/5442/63334044.jpg

*img189.imageshack.us/img189/4303/89008256.jpg

Viewing angle is really great, thanks to the IPS technology. Thank god I can now watch movies lying in my bed without compromising on contrast or colour richness.
After quitting Dirt 3, I popped in Mission Impossible : Ghost Protocol 1080p.

*img845.imageshack.us/img845/5127/28509390.jpg

*img823.imageshack.us/img823/908/31204693.jpg

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/9317/27412821.jpg

BURJ KHALIFA LOOKED SUPER AWESOME !!

So to summarise

*Package Contents*
The package contains a VGA cable, power cable, mounting base and a 2 page product manual. No DVI or HDMI cable was included.

*Build Quality*
The build quality is really good overall. LG has chosen squarer edges against the rounded ones that most monitors these days possess. The base stand although large and beautiful, has a bit of a sloppy build. Due to this the monitor feels a bit too wobbly. Also there is no height adjustment. There is no horizontal tilting and the vertical tilting is limited to just about 30 degrees.


*Gaming Performance*
Dirt 3 looks absolutely stunning.

The colours are vibrant and vivid, and really pop out. This is the best looking display I have seen. The texts are sharp and crisp. Contrast is awesome.After 15 mins of playing Dirt 3, I was already convinced that I was right choosing this display.


*Viewing Angles and Movie Experience*
Viewing angle is really great, thanks to the IPS technology. Thank god I can now watch movies lying in my bed without compromising on contrast or colour richness.
After quitting Dirt 3, I popped in Mission Impossible : Ghost Protocol 1080p.

*Verdict*
LG IPS225 is THE BEST computer monitor you can get for under Rs.10,000. The image quality is the best in it’s class. The fact that the next cheapest IPS monitor costs a minimum of Rs.5,000 more makes this a sweet deal. The only problems I could find were the wobbliness of the base stand and the lack of height or tilt adjustments. If you are okay with that, then go for it. You wont be disappointed.


Original Source : *www.ajaybalachandran.com/blog/92/lg-ips225-led-22-inch-monitor-unboxing-and-hands-on-review/


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 8, 2012)

great review, but



> In addition to a VGA port, a DVI port and an HDMI port the LG IPS225 sports a 3.5″ audio out jack which is a blessing for me when I use my XBOX360 as I can easily connect a headphone as my speakers doesn’t have an HDMI or optical port.



What do you mean by this? Your speakers doesn't have an HDMI or Optical Port? lolwut? 

Anyways, the pictures are good, i see viewing angles are great too, but write something more about it apart from the pics too.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 8, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> What do you mean by this? Your speakers doesn't have an HDMI or Optical Port? lolwut?



XBox 360 has only a single HDMI port and a RCA out. My speakers are an Altec Lansing VS3251 5.1spkrs which doesn't have an optical audio in (Toslink) or HDMI in. I was using an HDMI to DVI adaptor for connecting the 360 to my old monitor (Viewsonic VA1912WB) and using a RCA to 3.5" adaptor for the audio, which as you can imagine is highly uncomfortable and clumsy.

With this monitor I can just use the HDMI cable to connect the 360 to the monitor and then connect a headphone or speakers to the 3.5" audio out which is like a big thing for me.



desiJATT said:


> Anyways, the pictures are good, i see viewing angles are great too, but write something more about it apart from the pics too.



I suck at my English vocabulary and hate writing long essays. But I think I have covered almost all the important topics like picture quality, viewing angle, build quality, ergonomics, available connectors, package contents, price and availability. Please tell me if I missed anything. Thanks.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 8, 2012)

Ohh ok now I understand what you meant to say. Adaptors are seriously a PIA, great now you can enjoy clutter free gaming.

No problem in your language, but try to put your text under appropriate headings. That will look good and give a more professional approach to your review even if you wrote comparitively less. For eg - 


Spoiler



*Package Contents*
The package contains a VGA cable, power cable, mounting base and a 2 page product manual. No DVI or HDMI cable was included.

*Build Quality*
The build quality is really good overall. LG has chosen squarer edges against the rounded ones that most monitors these days possess. The base stand although large and beautiful, has a bit of a sloppy build. Due to this the monitor feels a bit too wobbly. Also there is no height adjustment. There is no horizontal tilting and the vertical tilting is limited to just about 30 degrees.

*Gaming Performance*
Dirt 3 looks absolutely stunning.

The colours are vibrant and vivid, and really pop out. This is the best looking display I have seen. The texts are sharp and crisp. Contrast is awesome.After 15 mins of playing Dirt 3, I was already convinced that I was right choosing this display.

*Viewing Angles and Movie Experience*
Viewing angle is really great, thanks to the IPS technology. Thank god I can now watch movies lying in my bed without compromising on contrast or colour richness.
After quitting Dirt 3, I popped in Mission Impossible : Ghost Protocol 1080p.

*Verdict*
LG IPS225 is THE BEST computer monitor you can get for under Rs.10,000. The image quality is the best in it’s class. The fact that the next cheapest IPS monitor costs a minimum of Rs.5,000 more makes this a sweet deal. The only problems I could find were the wobbliness of the base stand and the lack of height or tilt adjustments. If you are okay with that, then go for it. You wont be disappointed.



See how clutterless it seems now? Look, i don't have any reviews in my profile right now, nor i have any authority over you to point out errors, it's just my suggestion and i like giving it away  



Spoiler



+repped your review


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Thank You. I have edited my post


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 10, 2012)

great dude


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

wow it has Wall Mount !!!!


----------



## samiryadav (Apr 16, 2012)

congrats on your purchase.

2 things i would like to know about this monitor.

1.response time? do you feel any Lag while playing @ full HD high bit rate videos(above 10GB ).

2.where  do you purchased it?

i am also willing to buy it soon


----------



## Jripper (Jun 26, 2012)

Does this monitor have ghosting? I am planning to buy this but am worried about the ghosting in it,if any


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 27, 2012)

No I didn't notice any ghosting. The base stand is the only stupid thing about this monitor. Everything else has been perfect for me.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 27, 2012)

hey buddy can you please PM me from where you got this monitor?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the review!
Can anyone tell me the current price of this monitor in Kolkata ?
I'm LF a cheap monitor for gaming.
Sadly my budget is 8K. 
Only  AOC i2251FW is 8K.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 20, 2012)

This monitor was not available at any shop at Chandni,Kolkata except Supreme but no Demo available.


----------



## Jripper (Sep 20, 2012)

^ CHeck M.D computers. I found the 21 inch there for 8.1 k and the 23 inch for 8.7k.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 21, 2012)

Jripper said:


> 23 inch for 8.7k.



23" IPS @8.7K ?
R u sure ?
Which model ?
Cos I already checked MD(Palash) they don't have any LG IPS.
Only have AOC i2251Fwe @8K+,AOC i2353PH @11K+ & Dell U2312HM @15K+.
No Dell Dell U2410 or Dell U2412 were available.


----------



## Jripper (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes I am absolutely sure. And palash himself told me the prices of the 21 and 23 inch. Just a few months back when I bought my own monitor and cabby from them.

And the models are the same too.
Initially he told me too that LG monitors were not available but later called someone and asked him and found out that both monitors were available.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 22, 2012)

Can u confirm the model no of LG 23" IPS which was available @8.7K at MD please ?
AFAIK,no 23" LG IPS available in India currently.


----------



## Jripper (Sep 22, 2012)

LG IPS 236V   <= Basically the same as the one in this review. Just with a bigger screen.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 23, 2012)

I still can't believe LG IPS 236V 23" IPS is under 9K. 
Even AOC 23" is 11K+ and AOC monitors are cheaper compare to LG.
I have to check again for LG IPS at Chandni.


----------



## Tech123 (Oct 3, 2012)

ajaybc said:


> No I didn't notice any ghosting. The base stand is the only stupid thing about this monitor. Everything else has been perfect for me.



what about back light bleed , have you noticed any back light bleeding . Best test would be make your room dark and have a Black wall paper or Full black image on screen , if the black is perfect then there is no back light bleed.

Good to see such a good review of IPS225 after such negative reviews . Check this you tube video LG IPS225V 22 monitor! - YouTube

Also I think LG IPS225 has been changed to  IPS225V  check this 21.5'' (54.61 cms)LG IPS225V LED Monitor - Revolutionary viewing, Excellence at every angle - LG Electronics IN

so please do let us know about the back light bleeding issue, if any .


----------



## ranjan2001 (Oct 9, 2012)

I tried calling many Lg dealers none of them have this in stock, all are saying this will take 3-4 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2012)

Its cos LG is not so popular here ?
Though Dell use mostly LG panels for their monitors I guess.


----------



## chandan3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Revolution said:


> I still can't believe LG IPS 236V 23" IPS is under 9K.
> Even AOC 23" is 11K+ and AOC monitors are cheaper compare to LG.
> I have to check again for LG IPS at Chandni.



is LG IPS 236V 23'' available in india?????


----------



## Revolution (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't think so cos could not find locally at Chandni,Kolkata last time.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 14, 2012)

I couldn't find that monitor either, seems LG has stopped production or at least its not being actively produced, I confirmed this from LG itself. I then oped to but a dell 24inch monitor.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't know even the new Dell S Series will be available in India or not.


----------

